# sumproduct of range and list of numbers



## ilcaa (Dec 21, 2022)

i have a range a1:a5 with values and i want to multiply that range by a list of values.  i keep getting the #VALUE error.

the list of values needs to be hard-coded into formula

=sumproduct(a1:a5, {1,2,3,4,5} )   this gives me #VALUE error


----------



## Fluff (Dec 21, 2022)

How about
	
	
	
	
	
	



```
=SUMPRODUCT(A1:A5, {1;2;3;4;5} )
```


----------



## ilcaa (Dec 21, 2022)

Fluff said:


> How about
> 
> 
> 
> ...


as always, thanks!


----------



## Fluff (Dec 21, 2022)

You're welcome & thanks for the feedback.


----------

